# Kellerwald Bikemarathon



## Casey Riback (31. März 2007)

Hallo. Mir wurde gestern der Kellerwaldmarathon empfohlen und hab mir gerade mal die Page dazu angeschaut. Wenn ich absehen kann ob es zeitlich klappt melde ich mich noch an und radel ihn mit. Falls noch wer aus der Gegend um KS hin will kann er ja mal was schribben. Hätte noch Platz im Auto falls ich fahr. Gruß Juri


----------



## KellerwaldBiker (1. April 2007)

hi
die marathon strecke ist echt geil, ist ja meine trainingsstrecke, ich hatte acuh vor mit zu fahren , jedoch fallen jetzt diverse verschleißteile an meinem bike an die wahrscheinlich eine teilnahme verhindern werden  .(geld regiert die welt).
kannst du wenn du teilgenommen hast mal nen kleinen bericht schreiben???
welche runde haste vor zu fahren??


MfG.:marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (2. April 2007)

Hallo. Hatte die mittlere ( 80?) mal ins Auge gefasst. Werden wohl zu zweit hinfahren, das ist jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich. Falls der Jochen die große Runde fährt hab ich ja noch nen Moment um Fotos zu machen, die stell ich dann mit hier rein und schreib mal wie´s war. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2007)

Ich denke ich fahre auch mit, weiß halt noch nicht welche Strecke. Ich warte auch noch ein bisschen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, werde mich aber auf jeden Fall bis zum 16.4. anmelden.


----------



## enasnI (4. April 2007)

Na ja, wenn es regnet, regnet es halt und es gibt eine schöne Schlammschlacht! 

Ist doch auch ein Erlebnis.


----------



## PHATpedro (6. April 2007)

takis du bist so dirty, das macht dich attraktiv, eine gewisse art und weise... 
schlamm rulz


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2007)

So bin auch angemeldet, hab mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich ruhig (40) oder ambitioniert (80) fahre  
Also Hände hoch, wer von den Kasselern fährt noch mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (12. April 2007)

Hab mich jetzt für die 80 angemeldet


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2007)

Ich fahre auch mit,aber nur 40 km . Komme zwar nicht direkt aus Kassel, aber aus der Nähe. Aber nur 40 km . Irgendwann kommt dann auch mal die mittlere oder große Runde. Hab ja noch Zeit .
Bis dann,
olli


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Hallo, ich komme auch aus Kassel. Letztes Jahr war ich leider nicht in Deutschland aber dieses Jahr kommt mein neues Fahrrad und die Jungfernfahrt wird der Kellerwaldmarathon. Bis jetzt bin ich noch kein Marathon oder dergleichen gefahren aber man hört immer wieder positives und negatives. Könnt Ihr vielleicht etwa dazu schreiben?


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2007)

fahr doch einfach kurz
40 km geht hoch und runter technisch anspruchslos(vieleicht gehen dir bei den abfahrten die manschetten)ca 800 starter. es kann schon ein komisches gefühl sein in so einem pulk am start.kellerwald ist der saisonauftakt,dann kommen die schöneren rennen.
probier es einfach aus -vorsicht suchtgefahr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2007)

Gut, Danke. Gibt es noch andere "Rennen" in der Nähe von Kassel?


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2007)

als 1 kommt im frühjahr bikeatlon in heiligenrode fahren und schießen ,irrer spass,dann cc in naumburg
marathon in zierenberg in homberg in großalmerode in bischhausen in willingen und mehr
must du mal im netz suchen oder in den radläden liegen die ausscheibungen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Danke, ich werde mich mal umschauen.


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2007)

Hier findest Du alle Termine: http://mountainbike-marathon.de/

Besonders zu empfehlen ist der Bilstein Marathon in Großalmerode > www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de


----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

ich werde auf der 40 er starten.

wie ist das mit den startplätzen. darf lizenz vorne starten?


----------



## Casey Riback (9. März 2008)

Wenn Du schnell bist kommst Du in der Einrollrunde schon noch nach vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

ach das ist immer etwas stressig und mit gefahren behaftet, dann lieber in der kälte warten 

aber so schnell werde ich dank abi stress eh nicht sein.

edit: ist der marathon eigentlich technisch anspruchsvoll. wenn ich mir die erghebnisliste der 40er anschaue wohl eher nicht. in nur 80 minuten die runde zu fahren ist schon sau schnell.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (11. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> ist der marathon eigentlich technisch anspruchsvoll. wenn ich mir die erghebnisliste der 40er anschaue wohl eher nicht. in nur 80 minuten die runde zu fahren ist schon sau schnell.



...das siehst du richtig - der kurs ist relativ easy und hardtail-freundlich


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. März 2008)

Falls ich es noch schaffen sollte, bin ich mit meinem 140mm All Mountain fehl am Platz!?! Oder kommt es schon vor, dass man auch Bikes mit etwas mehr Federweg findet?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch schaffen sollte, bin ich mit meinem 140mm All Mountain fehl am Platz!?! Oder kommt es schon vor, dass man auch Bikes mit etwas mehr Federweg findet?



...bei meinem letzten mara sind auch jungs mit downhillmaschinen und motorradhelm mitgefahren. warum nicht - wenn der mitmachgedanke im vordergrund steht...


----------

